# Trier to Berlin



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hope this might be helpful.

We used Tom Tom with no motorways with the atlas. Bord Atlas(BA), ACSI, ADAC Stellplatz and Tom Tom. It gave us the only one for Goslar. 

Trier. See previous post. The one in the vineyard. Note - no facilities for disposal of waste water and cassettes. Restaurant only open Wednesday to Saturday inclusive and you need to book. Electricity not working in two places and ours tripped during the night until Dave wrapped a plastic bag round it. At least a twenty minute walk into Trier, uphill on the way back.

No places available at allon the Moselle so next stop

Bacharach. On the Rhine. Stellplatz with electricity, pay at the. Campsite next to it. Bread canbeordered from the campsite. If you're lucky can have place right by the Rhine.

Limburg. Stellplatz and campsite next to each other.Lahn camping We stayed on campsite. Special rate, 17€from 17th. September. Shower 1€ not a lot of room for changing. Cubicle also floods!! 10 minutes walk into Limburg. We did a cruise on the river also. Lovely little speciality shops as well as usual big stores. Wifi 2€s. Needed iBoost.

Fuldatal/knickhagen ACSI669. Super little site way out in the country .Wifi very weak free. Excellent facilities though be careful if wet. A camper got stuck on the grass. We had a hard standing.

Goslar. Only found on Tom Tom. Astfelderstr. Fullerkuhle. Very close to each other. Short walk into town. Free. Had excellent meal at Worthmuhle.
Quedlinburg. Quite a few Stellplatz here. We chose the one at Stellplatz schloss as it was the nearest to the town 6€ for 24 hours. Super meal and beer at the brewery Brauhaus Ludde. There is also a steam railway.timetable from the TI in the Markt. We planned to do it but it was raining. We had been going over the tracks on the way there. 

Ketzin ACSI site 636. Super site for chilling out. All amenities. Free wifi in the room next to reception. Camping An Der Hvel. 15€ as showers 50cents for 3 mins. Manager/owner very helpful and speaks English.

Note. I am not previewing or checking predictive text. I've lost it twice!
We leave Berlin on Saturday for the Bodensee, Lake Constance so will update. I'll help with any questions.

Really enjoying it.

Val


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

A wonderful and helpful account. Wishing we were there...

On your way south, would you consider stopping off at Bad Dürrheim? It is by far and away the best spa/wellbeing complex in Germany.

Nice big stellplatz, very reasonable with bread ordering for the morning. You get a free spa entrance if you stay 3 nights.

And the spa SOLEMAR is good for half a day's relaxation, excellent value for around 13 euros, I think. You can swim outside in warm water regardless of the weather, plunge in the hot tubs, sauna, steam room. And you get really, really clean!  

The town is elderly - not much to offer. We biked to Donaueschingen where the Danube is supposed to start. There is a water feature marking the spot.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you for that info, Meavy. We'll look it up in the atlas and see if it fits in with the plan.

I'll let you know.

Val


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Val,

Once you get down to the Bodensee I can recommend a nice little stellplatz on Reichenau Island (Insel Reichenau) just to the west of Konstanz, the island is connected by a causeway. It was 8euro p/n a few years ago but will probably have gone up by now though.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/reichenau-insel-campsite.html

Pete


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for that, Pete. We are heading for Hagnau. We went to a wine cooperative there in 2006 and bought some excellent red wine. Hopefully we can get something similar again. It willdepend. On timing whether we can get to Reichenau. Hope we can.

Val


----------

